# 그대로를



## idialegre

I read the following sentences in a newspaper article:


할 말이 있으면 솔직히 말해야 한다. 왜냐하면 그녀는 있는 그대로를 말하기 때문에 빙빙 돌려 이야기하는 것을 싫어한다. 문제가 있다면 그녀는 이야기할 것이다. 

Although I understand the general meaning, I can't quite figure out how the part  있는 그대로를 말하기 때문에 fits together grammatically.  I think it means, basically, "to talk directly/to say what you mean," but I'm confused by the accusative ending -를 being added to a word like 그대로, which I think is basically an adverb. Could someone explain it to me?

Thanks!


----------



## Kross

Sometimes ~를 can be added to an adverb when you intend to put a stress on the word in front of the single letter. And your example also works fine without the 를.  

source: 국립국어원


----------



## idialegre

Kross said:


> Sometimes ~를 can be added to an adverb when you intend to put a stress on the word in front of the single letter. And your example also works fine without the 를.
> 
> source: 국립국어원



Thank you, Kross, but I still don't really understand how it fits together. Does 있는 function as a noun, sort of like a short form of "있는 것"?


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> Does 있는 function as a noun, sort of like a short form of "있는 것"?


 I think you got it right.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you!


----------

